

Australia first country to introduce tax on savings - randomname2
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-28/federal-government-set-to-introduce-tax-on-bank-deposits/6355662

======
simonblack
A good incentive to join the 'black cash' economy.

------
transfire
First? Hopefully the last. Talk about idiotic.

